# White bumps under the skin around the eyes



## delady026 (Jun 17, 2007)

i have got tiny white bumps under the skin around my eyes is not millia as i have had millia on my cheeks before does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## AngelaGM (Jun 17, 2007)

I am not sure what yours are. I have a few myself.


----------



## Kathy (Jun 18, 2007)

Hard to say without seeing it. Have you tried consulting a dermatologist? Diagnosing on the internet probably isn't your best route. Know what I mean?


----------



## semantje (Jun 18, 2007)

i have that also, even on my lid. i dont know what it is. there not really obvious but they still annoy me


----------



## magosienne (Jun 18, 2007)

i have two on one cheek, only one on the other. i've had them for years, perhaps childhood. i know it's not acne, but i don't know what it is. but between acne and redness, that's the least of my problems.


----------



## *~Deena~* (Jun 19, 2007)

it could still be millia, maybe just deeper under the skin


----------



## pm33 (Aug 24, 2008)

I have these too. Derm said they are hard to get rid of. Gave me retin-a. Used for a year. No results. Facialist said they are glands. What does that mean? Think they are milia. Though when I see pictures of milia, myne look smaller. Don't know if there are different forms. Think too much rich moisturizer and makeup is the culprit. Trying to let them dry out and using Yonka phyto contour. If it works I will post.


----------



## pgza82 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello,

I have such bumps as well.

The ones I have are called *syringomas*, they are a form of benign cysts. Nothing to worry about. I would suggest googling the name and compare the pictures with what you have. Please let us know. Hope this helped you.

Take care.

PG


----------



## Tornwonderland (Aug 25, 2008)

It could be millia. They can range in size. The most common areas where they show up are under the eyes. Those are harder to get rid of. Your best bet is having a series of light peels done by a facialist. A cheaper way to do it is getting the loreal adult acne kit and carefully using it, not getting it in the eye. For the millia in other areas, you can purchase a lancet at a drugstore and carefully insert it into the skin at an angle and drain it. DO not do this if you are prone to scars though. If you are sure it's not millia, I'm not sure what else it could be. Hope this helps!


----------



## patsluv (Aug 27, 2008)

I also think it could be milia. What has worked for me is an ultra fine lancet.


----------



## floodette (Aug 27, 2008)

i used to have those bumps. they dissappeared after i massaged them w/ mac cleanse off oil very very thoroughly for, like 2 week or so.

btw forgot to add: i tot mine were teeny tiny milia as i used moisturizer that's way to rich


----------



## przmaticprinces (Sep 2, 2008)

*I have also had a few of these bumps. My dermatologist said they were calcium deposits and removed them with and ultra fine lancet as Patsluv mentioned above. Now I do it myself but you do have to be very careful and I would probably let a professional do it if they were around my eyes. *


----------



## Aniger86 (Sep 12, 2008)

I think they might be sweat glands. I have them too and for the longest time, I had the impression they were milia seeds until I saw a derm who told me they were sweat glands. I have quite alot of them under my eyes, and they seem to be increasing. I had wanted to laser them off, but my derm advised against it as she said firstly, they are not big enough to be a real cosmetic disturbance and second and more importantly, lasering leaves a scar so she wouldn't advise lasering unless the white bump is big and obvious enough. I have about one or two on the area just outside my eye that the derm deems big enough for laser to remove them, but I decided against it because it wasen't really that obvious anyway (in my opinon) when its just a lone one (its the effect of them being in clusters that affects me), and the cost just didn't seem worth it.


----------



## xPinklicious28 (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow! I have noticed for the past few months I had these 2 little white bumps around my eyes, and thanks to reading this thread I know what they are. I had one in the past, and I just got it out with a lancet.


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 15, 2008)

i have these white bumps too that i know arent milia..


----------



## bCreative (Sep 15, 2008)

I just read on a girl's blog that she had the same thing. According to her it is called milia.


----------



## charlie90802 (Sep 23, 2008)

It seems that y90u are not alone! I have one at the corner of my eye. Now the question is...do I use the lance or pay the fee and go to a doctor and see what he says?


----------

